# Our little support group



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

**To all that is interested**Ok,to you which we discussed this before. Im thinking maybe we should all get yahoo Messenger and then we can be available to all who wants to be included in our support group when ever were logged on. I know me, somethings my anxiety gets so bad, I come in here to get my minds off things and look for a friend and advice, but responces are always there when you need them. If anyone of ya are interested in that or even msn messanger. We can all decided on what works best for us as a group. ***** Let me know *****


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi CindyLou







Im still intrested, i can get msn messanger not sure about yahoo i will let you know.Take care


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Im interested, I can do MSN but not yahoo. I think its a really good idea.Maybe try posting this on the IBS posting one more ppl might see it.Poo Pea


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have MSN messanger up and running. My screen name is Xx_CindyLou_xX###hotmail.com Go ahead and add me- and with the invite approval, just state IBS.org so I know it is someone from here that wants to also be apart of our support group. ~*~* Look forward to talking to ya all ~*~*


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

forgot something ~Pass the word around- if you know someone that might be interested just fill them in.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Not a problem...My MSN is cartooncreature1###hotmail.comHope to be talk to you all soonPoo Pea


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't get MSN messanger.


----------

